

Skype sign-in down - jipumarino

You can try it by logging out and then trying to log in again.
Also on http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/login.skype.com
======
jipumarino
They seem to acknowledge that there is problem: <http://twitter.com/Skype>

------
jwe
Can confirm, I just got disconnected a minute ago.

------
jipumarino
I can login now.

